# Biting other dogs' collar



## Mollythedog (Nov 1, 2012)

I've got another thread about Molly not being able to leave other dogs alone and that is improving. However, she keeps on biting other dogs' collar when she plays. She is very quick and rough player. She sometimes plays nicely but sometimes she gets hold of other dogs' collar!! It looks dangerous and I want to stop this. Once she does it, I do grab her (which is not so easy) and stop the play. But I don't know if she is learning the connection.... She also bullies smaller dogs by pinning them down and sitting on them. She doesn't show aggression - it seems to me she is showing dominance when she can. How can I address this problem? Can she not play with other dogs ever??


----------



## borderj (Jul 25, 2011)

Please be very careful. One of my dogs grabbed my much smaller bitch by the collar and managed to get the collar caught behind her bottom canine teeth. Both dogs began to panic and the collar was pulled so tight I could not find the release clip. I had to cut through the collar to release the dogs and the smaller one by that time was unconscious but recovered quickly. If I had not been in the room the result could have been fatal. I do not like nylon collars and was only using it while I got a leather one but I don't think a leather one would have broken quickly either. The collars only go on now when the dogs leave the house.


----------



## Mollythedog (Nov 1, 2012)

oh dear, I am scared now. I was aware that it could be dangerous but having heard nightmare story like that, I am even more worried. I am keeping Molly away from other dogs, especially smaller ones!! 

Do you have any idea how to stop her doing that? I am considering using e-collar but I will ask advice from dog trainer first.


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

An electric collar had been banned in a number of countries. The RSPCA have taken a stand against them and the Police no longer use them to train the police dogs. 

The electric collar can make the dog fearful of the exact thing you are trying to change - her behaviour towards other dogs. If a dog becomes fearful then they can become aggressive towards the trigger. 

If you want to make your dog aggressive, fearful and distrustful then use an electric collar 

If your dog is not playing nicely then don't let her play! Keep her on a long line and ask other owners if she can play. If she starts with the collar grabbing then you can stop the play.


----------



## Mollythedog (Nov 1, 2012)

sorry for being ignorant about e collar ban - just read the sticky. Actually I never knew it was electric shock : I always thought it was only vibration. I have never used it and I will never use e collar - the last thing I want is fearful aggressive distrustful dog. 
I've tried long line but it was dangerous for dogs and people as Molly moves very fast. It tangles up around other dog's or Molly's leg - I was worried that it might twist the leg when they decided to run. When Molly drag the line, it has caught my leg once and flipped me over - I fear this could happen to other people.
I am going to avoid other dogs for now except when I take her to obedience classes. I am thinking of doing one to one training so I can learn to resolve this specific issue.


----------

